# Dilemma - France or Scotland



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I hope this is on the correct forum.

Looking to go away early September and we can't make our mind up Scotland or France.

We have only been to Scotland once before as far up as Mull but my wife would love to visit Skye and travel up to Durness and then across to the east coast via Edinborough and Northumberand.

I just have reservations with the weather and midges.

My choice is France into Brittany and then down to the Tarn Gorge as we have a canoe.

I think the distance is pretty much the same and time is no problem.

Any views.

Bob


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Bob
My plan right or wrong is to keep going over to France and carry on cycling from Millau up the gorge til my body has worn out. I will do the UK when old age starts to kick in. We are off back down to Millau after being there in May. We too are going in September.

Enjoy life Vic


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

vicwo said:


> Hi Bob
> My plan right or wrong is to keep going over to France and carry on cycling from Millau up the gorge til my body has worn out. I will do the UK when old age starts to kick in. We are off back down to Millau after being there in May. We too are going in September.
> 
> Enjoy life Vic


Makes me laugh, this does.   

When we first went to France with a caravan we said the same although in previous years had taken the caravan down to Devon and Cornwall.

Now here we are, I'm 76 and still going to France and have still not toured Scotland.
Do you think old age has kicked in for me yet?


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Bernie's OH here...I would advise you do Scotland first because once you've started in France you won't want to do Scotland!

We live near Aberdeen and there are some beautiful places here - we've seen lots of it, but we are champing at the bit waiting to get back to France :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd say do Scotland eventually once anyway. We will be doing eventually but France is first and I have a feeling that for the money it will win me over every time. 250 miles to Dover and £64 return ferry cheaper diesel, bigger country more to see and warmer 8)


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

I live up here in Scotland, and it has some fantastic scenery, great camp sites and not a lot of traffic if you go up North West and round the top.

However, unless you have a good weather forecast with sun and a slight breeze, then head for France as the midges will eat you alive.

Once took the wife and kids camping up North West and after 3 days we headed for the in-laws in Tunbridge Wells. The midges were like a plague.

Had a lovely time earlier in the year up by Ardnamurachan and Arisaig, but at end of May before the midges arrived.

Vive la France!

David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This thread may help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-52161.html#52161

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

No contest FRANCE.
And if your holiday time allocation is limited then its even more important that you travel south!

C.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Bernies said:


> Bernie's OH here...I would advise you do Scotland first because once you've started in France you won't want to do Scotland!
> 
> We live near Aberdeen and there are some beautiful places here - we've seen lots of it, but we are champing at the bit waiting to get back to France :wink:


Been to France and lots of other european countries. Yet we are champing at the bit to get up to Scotland. Weve booked into the CC&C at Rosemarkie for four days of dolpin watching at Channory Point, Then it's work our way along the Moray and Aberdeensire coast visiting all the fishing villages along the way. We'll be dropping in at McDuff as Mrs Zozzer is looking forward to visiting a penpal for the first time. Then onto Fraserburgh and Peterhead and hopefully a a few pics of trawlers that were in the Trawlermen TV series. We both love fishing villages,

Who wants to go to France with beauties on the doorstep.

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I too have the same dilemma, however - September France wins. But if it was June, Scotland it would be.......


----------

